
Some State of the Art Packages in Julia v1.0 - ChrisRackauckas
http://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/some-state-of-the-art-packages-in-julia-v1-0/
======
eigenspace
Great post! I think this does a good job at showing not just some of the great
packages we have, but also how Julia has such a surprisingly vibrant and
active package ecosystem despite such a small community.

I can only imagine what’ll come next, now that the language has stabilized
with 1.0 and package creators won’t be spending a lot of effort keeping up
with language changes.

It really is amazing that Julia has been able to develop in just a few years
with a small community tools that took entire industry efforts decades to
write in Python.

------
FranzFerdiNaN
Interesting to see how Julia developes. Its not at the point where i would be
willing to switch to it from R (it's really hard to beat the amount of
learning material for all kinds of packages available for R), but who knows
where it's at if it keeps up like this.

